# Bow String Wax



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Ok. I went to our local wal-mart today to get some bow string wax, but little did I know, that they took it off the shelf for some reason. Right at the start of bow season. WTH?!?!?! Anyways, I do know a place I can get some but its about 40 miles away and with gas is high as it is, I would rather ask you guys if there is anything else i can use. So any ideas? will regular scent free wax work?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

order it from the internet and have it delivered.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bohning changed their formula or something, the new stuff is brittle and sucks. Ive switched to straight bees wax.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

So it wouldn't hurt to do it just once with regular scent free wax until I find my self near Gander Mt.?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ideally you want to use a soft wax (like bees wax). Regular candle wax is brittle and dries out fast. Some of the upper end waxes I think have bees wax in them. They are softer and work into the string fibers better.

The old bohning wax was good, the new stuff seems just like regular old candle wax, I dont like it.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Ok thanks barebackjack. Another question from the inexperienced 
to the experienced. It has been raining a little here and there this week and I was planning on going out and sitting a while tomorrow morning. What kind of affect does the rain play on the movement of the deer? Do they usually move earlier or later or about the same?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive had awesome days in the rain, and terrible days. I much prefer cloudy days. Any overcast day and it seems the deer will still be moving a little later in the morning, and a little earlier in the evening.

If its pouring rain, id stay home. Deer dont like being in miserable weather any more than we do, theyll usually lay pretty low. But if its light rain, have at it.

And remember, rain makes bloodtrails a pain in the butt to follow.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the wind affects the deer movement more than the rain. If it's just raining and not pouring, the deer will still move. If it's raining and the wind is blowing, in my experience, you won't see much movement at all. 
And just when you think you have it figured out, the deer move when they want to move, you just never know.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok thanks you guys. I appreciate it. I decided to hold off for today.


----------

